# G&F Meetings



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

A BIG thank you to the concerned sportspeople for coming out to the G&F meeting tonight in Fargo. It was nice for me to see some familiar faces and to meet some new people from here on NODAK. I had some good conversations with those people about our current issues at hand. I also came away with some more info about other concerns and opinions, which is always good to know. If the meetings have not been held close to you yet, GET YOUR BUTT TO THEM!!!! It is a very casual meeting, Mr. Dean was talking to everyone, along with other folks from the G&F Dept. Please I urge you to go and let them know where you stand on the issues, not just waterfowl, but everything else. Sign your name and let the Gov. know where you stand, the pen is mighter than the sword. Now just break away from NODAK OUTDOORS for a few hours and let them know that the RESIDENTS matter too. Its our state, let them know that!! 
H2OfowlND


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Next meeting-Jamestown-June 30th-Monday nite- 6 to 8 pm-Game and Fish District Office located on the east end of Jamestown dam. Let'er rip.

Bismarck-Tuesday, July 1-NDGF Headquarters Building-6 to 8 pm.

Don't be complacant if you are not a waterfowl hunter. This push by outfitters ties directly into upland and big game also, it affects all sportsmen. It's your chance to be heard.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I wasn't able to attend last night, but do plan on attending the Jamestown meeting on Monday. How does everyone think the mtg went here in Fargo?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, no fights broke out.... while I was there....

Actually a pretty minor event unless we were capable of changing some minds about what is right and wrong, what is good and bad, what is normal and evil.

Will they change the plan the send forward? Doubt it.
Will they add caps? Doubt it.

I asked Hildebrand (multiply) why he was so quick to abandon the solid management plan that the wildfowl management folks proposed and his only response was that it would be "falling on his sword". Instead he was quick to grab some newspaper article from April and point out that the current plan was hatched together by some some legislators. He wouldn't say why their plan was better, or how they were more qualified to propose management decisions than his biologists. He agreed - in so much that the works came out of his lips - that this year's plan is a huge step backwards even from last year. He wouldn't say why last year's plan wasn't the default position in the situation that the legislature failed in its duties.

I came out with a much lower opinion of Hildebrand than when I went in. The message I got is it is really about political survival at this point - his - and he serves at the pleasure of the govna. I think he's really most concerned about keeping his pension and retirement..... he's just a flexible little willow weathering the winds of a raging storm....

That's my take.
M.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

MRN,
I agree with you that Hildebrand is more about political survival now than anything else. On a number of issues that were discussed he said that the department had gotten roasted on some proposals. IMO he has become gun shy. I also got the impression that he wants to say what he really feels but that it may be at the expense of his career. Deep down I think he knows what is best for the resource but hasn't got the intestinal fortitude to do what needs to be done. Mind you I don't envy his position as the middle man in all this but he should, as his position dictates, speak loudly and clearly what is best for the resource.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Would Dale Henegar put up with this ???

Would Lloyd Jones ???

It is time for both Hoeven & Hilldebrand to go - I hope it's Hoeven 1st, so we can get someone strong & expirenced in G&FD - would'nt hurt to have someone from the enforcement side also.

This is what you get when you get political plums & just any administrator - especially one from a somewhat commercial background & from the most crowded area in the State. (& to be honest military style Leaders donot always do well in other than the Military) Especially top Military Leaders - Not enough Col.- Captains - Leut. etc. & Sargents & troops to delegate too & many times they are the ones who really make things happen.

Heck!!! if we want a Govenor that makes all the G&FD decisions lets elect Jones - At least he knows the G&F side & could'nt do much worse on the political  :roll:

Former game and fish commissioner, Dale L. Henegar, an icon of North Dakota conservation whose 40 years with the department is credited with establishing a nationally-known fishery in the state, died in a Bismarck hospital Monday, Sept. 6. He was 76.

Henegar began with the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in March 1949 as its first professional fisheries biologist, after graduating from South Dakota State University with a degree in wildlife management. His first order of business upon joining the department was to inventory the state's lakes and streams, develop a fish culture program, and draw up management plans for each water.

The 1950 passage of the Dingell-Johnson Act by Congress, which levied a 10-percent excise tax on fishing tackle for reapportionment back to the states, made it possible to create a department fisheries division. Henegar was named chief of the newly formed division and immediately began a program to control undesirable fish species in state waters. Later in the 50's he instituted a fish stocking program, stocking 52 lakes with trout, an especially significant accomplishment considering only 20 lakes had public fishing in 1953.

In the 1960's he began studying various species for stocking in North Dakota's lakes and rivers. His goal was to develop a viable sport fishery for current conditions and those anticipated for the future, taking into account the slowly-deteriorating water quality in the state.

During the 70's he made his boldest move as fisheries chief, introducing rainbow smelt into the Missouri River System as a forage species for game fish. Later, coho and chinook salmon, rainbow and brown trout, lake whitefish, and lake trout were introduced. The success of those efforts is evidenced by a world-renowned fishery on the Missouri River system that produces trophy walleyes and salmon.

In 1981, he was appointed game and fish commissioner. As commissioner he streamlined the department's licensing system, cooperated with the state land department to open up to public use about 700,000 acres of state school land, and increased communications between the department and agricultural groups. Additionally, along with members of the game and fish advisory board, he is credited with convincing the legislature that the department needed a permanent facility in Bismarck. The new headquarters office was completed in 1985.

Retiring in 1989, Henegar continued his years of public service when he was elected to North Dakota House of Representatives the following year. He served five terms in the house.

In June of 1999, governor Edward T. Schafer and game and fish director Dean Hildebrand dedicated the department's main office as the Dale L. Henegar building.

What we need is someone with waterfowl & hunting knowledge of the whole State & that understands where the pressure places are & the enforcement problems are (most likely the same) :roll: & could find a way to manage waterfowl thru zones & pressure & areas that have accomodations for hunters & the resources & lands for them to hunt. If we just wander down the current road & let supply & demand figure it all out, or the Legislature or G/O Assn. :roll: - It will not be whats best for the residents of ND. & that is what is happening. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Fetch Dale is gone so is Mr. Jones so we need to deal with what we have. I posted this on the other thread and I do believe with support and focus for these rules we may garner some help from the NDGF to get these in place. Many think that our current commisioner is playing politics. What should he do. Leave and allow someone new to be appoited that would be less willing to do what they can in support of us? I would prefer to see him stay as long as Hoven is in office instead of a hack picked by Farm B. with campaign contributions. Remember Dean was appointed by Schafer first. Dean is in the Catch 22 position and needs our letters and e-mails to back up what needs to be done. I see to much apathy on the part of hunters in ND on major issues unless it directly affects them. Many that have family spots and other connections have not experience the overcrowding and competion for huntin area.

IF only 2000 of the 36000 waterfowl hunters complain then it appears that 34000 are happy. How can Dean go to the Gov. and say impletment caps as it is good for hunting in ND and get the Gov to listen when he has as many E-mails and letters of equal numbers from those opposed. See the problem. Don't shoot the messenger as that is what the Com. is for the Gov.

On G/O this is what I think we need to continue to push for in the implementation of this law.Stay focused on our issues at hand. We will not convert Tony nor should we try. We should continue to send our concerns for caps to the Gov and sugestions on the rules that will regulate the G/O to MR Hielebrand.

SB 1050 will give the G&F the a good starting point to gather info for future use. The G&F are formulating licensing requirements and reporting requirements and we can still give them input on these issues. I ddi so tonight and encourage others to do so.

I am lobbying for a cut off date on reporting of acres under lease. This would prevent them from leasing fields after crops are harvested and birds using them. Example would be that a corn field that is harvested in mid OCt could not be leased after the start of upland or waterfowl season except on a day lease. This will force them to make decisions before hand, which if they chose wrong will leave them possibly with a field of standing corn, and us with the opportunity to secure permission on the harvested field.
Closure of the current loophole of pertetual day leases. Next business day reporting to the G&F of any day leases. These things are needed and where not addressed in the final bill but can be implemented in the license requirements. Fines and penalites for noncompliance and other issues.

Don't forget to encourage a cap limit when emailing the Gov. and get your frineds and hunting partners to do the same. We need to stay focused and make our voices heard.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think another important thing to do would be to make it so the director is not appointed by the gov or judicial body. Make it easy for them to say what they really feel without having someone in the political arena standing over their head.


----------



## economics 101 (Jan 30, 2003)

GG,

Instead let's have the legislature hire him or her every 2-years.

Econ


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If the law could be changed so the head of Game&Fish were an elected official he would be in a much better position.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

The point was they were both respected -Knowledgeable indivduals that would have never stood for the crapola that has & is continuing & had the courage & savy to make their positions strong.

Jones unfortunately had to leave too soon (I believe because of politics) But maybe he was destined to bigger & better things ??? But I believe he has got to be unhappy with what is now happening & how it is just being let to happen ???

I'm sorry, but to wait & let some triple dipping retirement plan effect our ND OUTDOORS- is not something I can tolerate - In light of what has happened & where we are headed. Staying focused on your plan & goals just does not seem to be working ??? Rather it just keeps going in circles - when will they get it ??? & will residents hunters ever get united in using their clout to wake some folks up ??? Maybe at the polls ??? But if not - ND will beyond repair :eyeroll: :******:

I hope I'm wrong !!! & someone will come forward & give us hope there is still some commonsense & ND values in all of this ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, that sounds fine on the outside, but if you placed Jones or Henegar in today's political climate and they truly did what was right, they would be handed their walking papers so fast it would make all of our heads spin.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

We have discussed this before - But I do not think either of these two would be in the same situation - I'm sure Henegar would'nt - He served under Link - Olson & Sinner right ??? or just Link ???

Maybe thats why Jones left ??? (other than to run Delta)

I remember kl Cool was a one term Olson appointment -

So being a team player for the Gov is all you have to do :eyeroll: & thats OK ??? It's too Bad Schaffer did'nt do a better job - finding the right person for the future - A get by, don't make waves, sameol sameol, near retirment person is not right for this job - or a yes man, or Politician spin master.

Is there a Job Discription for the Directors Position - If so it should be Public knowledge ???

& his job is just employment at will ???

There is more to it, than that


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I didn't say it was okay, just the way that it is. Not defending anyone, just trying to state my opinion that I don't care who you put in for the director nothing would change. With the current political climate, you can put in the perfect director with the perfect ideas and plans, and if they were not what the governor wanted, he wouldn't last long and they would put in someone who would be a good soldier. The past directors you keep mentioning did serve under different governors in a different time. I just don't think they would fare any better now. Unless you invent a time machine it is all wishful thinking.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Can you get & post the Directors Job discription ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Beats the hell out of me what it is. If someone checked with OMB (Office of Management and Budget) they might have it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Attended the Jamestown meeting tonight, and it was hot. As one would expect. Like an observer said, this governor has succeded in putting himself in a very tight spot, when he could have simply continued the program like last year. He must have forgotten pheasantgate already.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Henegar and Jones were outstanding commissioners. Jones, was a true advocate of the sportsmen of ND; i.e. he extended the pheasant season, opened up deer hunting options, etc. I believe he would put the resource first and the money driven issues second. Its too bad that Ed Schafer didn't hire him as his appointee. Jones is a talented biologist and one who should be "consulted" on this issue.

KL Cool was a Schafer appointee who left for MI equivalent position. Cool's career ambitions were to be the head of the USFWS.

I would speculate that there has been no prior director in history that has faced the kind of scrutiny and pressure that Hildebrand has. Its ironic that he was basically brought on by Schafer for his experience on Devils Lake issues. Interestingly enough that probably hasn't taken up nearly as much time lately as this NR issue has.

Honestly, I don't believe that the majority of ND voters care about the whole issue. I know many of you would disagree but there are alot of us younger folks that left ND for the obvious reasons. Parents, friends, townspeople, look forward all year for us to come back to hunt. Lots of us have MN, IA, WI plates but that doesn't mean we didn't have ND plates prior.

I call myself a NR to friends and family and the response I get, is "Your not really a NR, your from here." These same people are insulted that a group of NDakotans are trying to limit NR hunters access "home." The phrase I often hear is "there is plenty of birds to shoot..."

Not saying this feedback is right or wrong just sharing a perspective that I often hear from some residents. With the massive outmigration of young people this group of baby-boomer parent residents whose kids have all left the state will continue to grow. And they vote and are happy with any scenario that offers their children access (a reason) to come "home."

Just my .02.

f


----------

